# TDI 2.0 Turbo diesel vs. 2.5 5 cylinder



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

Greetings everyone:

I am in the market to purchase a new car and I am seriously considering the 2011 Jetta TDI or SEL Sport. This car will be used for business purposes over the next 2 years and I will put 80,000 miles on this car before it is done. These will be mostly highway miles. I am buying this car with the intent of purchasing it when the 80,000 business limit is reached and passing it down to my daughter. I am familiar with diesels and have always operated on the assumption that the diesel is a more durable engine. However, I have also been told by a couple of people who are knowledgable about cars (Not necessarily VWs) that when there is a problem with a diesel, they are very expensive to repair. I am trying to consider total cost of ownership when buying this vehicle. Obviously fuel consumption will be a plus but edmunds site says that cost of ownership for the TDI is more than the 2.5 5 cylinder gas engine. Any thoughts or experiences would be helpful. Thanks in advance. I have mostly driven Ford Taurus and Chevy Impalas and I am looking forward to a more fun driving experience.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll tell you what...in here we love our 5 cylinders
But those tdi's are great motors. 
Go diesel


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

If it will be used primarily for extended highway trips the diesels fuel mileage is hard to beat.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

for the way you're gonna use it get the TDI... also get the golf not the Jetta, they really pulled all the good stuff out of the new Jetta


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

If you're just using it to cruise around in for business purposes, the TDI is the way to go. Not only is it very durable and return excellent gas mileage, but the TDI vehicles themselves VW considers a premium vehicle, for some reason? So they will come with alot of stuff that a 2.5 wont like fog lights, premium wheels, upgraded sound system, etc. Its definitely a more confortable cruiser. If this was a personal car you were purchasing or a car you were looking to modify, then the 2.5 would be the way to go. But if you are just taking road trips, the 2.5s mileage is actually not that great. So like everyone else I hafta say go with the TDI


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> If you're just using it to cruise around in for business purposes, the TDI is the way to go. Not only is it very durable and return excellent gas mileage, but the TDI vehicles themselves VW considers a premium vehicle, for some reason? So they will come with alot of stuff that a 2.5 wont like fog lights, premium wheels, upgraded sound system, etc. Its definitely a more confortable cruiser. If this was a personal car you were purchasing or a car you were looking to modify, then the 2.5 would be the way to go. But if you are just taking road trips, the 2.5s mileage is actually not that great. So like everyone else I hafta say go with the TDI


X2, if i wasn't into building cars and liked gasoline engines i would have considered a TDI, not that they cant be fun engines just not what im looking for. But the Jetta tdi are very nicely equipped and a very nice way to spend your commute.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

You're covering all your bases very well as I saw your other post on the Tdi forum. Some new thoughts: You really need to drive both vehicles and buy the one you like best. There's pluses and minuses on both engines, so dollar-wise it's a wash. The Tdi will cost a little more on maintenance and the 2.5 will cost a bit more on gas.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

TDI should have great resale value. I always look for 2004 or 05 Golf TDI's and they are typically selling for more than I can get for my 2008 Rabbit with half the miles...


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

well, call me the odd one out, but im voting for the 2.5l. i just recently bought a 2011 golf s, and after all the research and comparisons, and talking with vw techs, i felt i made the right decision with the 2.5. the TDI is nice, i did enjoy the ride and all the features, but i wasnt really too excited about the cost of ownership outside of warranty. i figured that what you would save in gas overtime would just go to the costly maintenance and repair bills you'll encounter later down the road, especially if you plan on handing the car down to your daughter after you're done with it. I too have a decent commute per week (about 360 miles just for work and school) as well as personal driving use, and im pretty happy with the mileage. not to mention, the 2.5 has also proved to be a great sturdy power train that vw offers. just put a [email protected] filter in it and drive, you can find all the creature comforts that the tdi has for sale on the forums here for far cheaper than the dealer would charge, and you can also feel better that your daughter won't have an expensive upkeep to deal with when she gets the car. hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

To the guy above who said if you want to modify it go with the 2.5L, you're on crack. The TDI has a turbo, it's waay more modifiable than the 2.5L NA engine!

For a business commuter go with the TDI. Mileage is going to be 10+ mpg's better than the 2.5, at a minimum. I get about 18-20 around town, and no more than 26mpg highway in my 2.5, it's just not a great mileage car. I also have the 2.0T MKV GLI and it gets about 30-32 mpg's highway, so this also blows the 2.5 out of the water. You'll get more options in the TDI as well, and resale value will be significantly higher throughout its lifespan.

As far as maintenance after warranty, the TDI is going to be the same as any other turbo car. Just because its a TDI doesn't mean it will cost more than the 2.0T, but it will require more upkeep than a natural aspiration 2.5L engine. The TDI's will last forever though with proper maintenance, and you'll be saving a ton of money on gas if you drive a lot. The TDI looks much better IMO anyway...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I would go TDI all the way if I had the money I'd get one myself. I have known people who've had the new TDI's and they love them. In the city they usually get 32-36mpg depending on how they drive sometimes 40mpg. The highway miles I've heard anywhere between 55-65 with some getting 70mpg. Diesels are great and when it comes to winter they have plenty of additives to put in your tank so that it doesn't gel up. I'm jealous that you have the option to get the TDI. Good luck. Oh by the way VW's are one of the most tank like cars on the road especially the newer ones they are tough as nails. Well that about sums it up. I used to work at a VW Dealership as a salesman and I received more requests for TDI's than any other car on the lot but we couldn't keep them on the lot when we got them.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Last I checked, a base 2.5 still beats a base TDI in terms of total cost of ownership; however, it's an unfair comparison because the base TDI comes with more standard features than the 2.5.


----------



## DCLarios (Feb 18, 2010)

*From experience*

I have owned a 07' Jetta 2.5L with a manual tranny. I just recently traded in my Jetta for a '10 TDI, and I've never looked back. The 2.5 is a phenonemal engine. My wife has a '08 Jetta 2.5L with the DSG Tranny. Between her DSG and my manual with the same engine, her car feels and performs differently, probably better. The DSG will get you a little better gas mileage. I just prefer the control of a manual gearbox. 

So having been a mechanic for the past 10 years, and doing all the work on my own cars, I would strongly suggest going with the TDI. I got my TDI with a manual gearbox, just my preference, but the DSG is just as fun to drive, and will probably yield better fuel mileage. 

I weighed out the cons of higher repair costs, and ulitmately, the fuel savings of the TDI vs the 2.5 dramatically offset maintenance costs. As long as you keep up with the maintenance, you shouldn't have any major problems. Fortunately, VW has worked out most of the issues with the earlier TDI's and their DMF's. BTW, I put 80K miles on both of our cars in less than 2 years, and both 2.5L run like the day we got them. 

Go with the TDI, and you won't regret it. Good luck with the decision, and I look forward to hearing your reviews on whichever car you decide to get.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Your wife's '08 should have a tiptronic transmission rather than DSG (similar function, different approach); however, I find it intriguing that you found the tiptronic to perform better than the 5 speed. That is of course unless a DSG transmission was swapped into your wife's car. In that case, disregard that last statement.

Anyway, how does day to day driving between the 2.5 and TDI compare? Stoplight to stoplight, freeway merging and passing, freeway cruising, etc.


----------



## DCLarios (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy crap! I stand corrected. I asked if it was automatic, and she told me it was the expensive sport tranny. I assumed she meant the DSG. I sould have known better than to listen to her. Low and behold after checking the tranny code, it's a Tip Tronic. I am astounded. 1st, that the TipTronic Tranny was so responsive and fun to drive, and 2nd the fuel mileage! We would do fuel competitions with our 2.5L. Our daily commute is the same, we just work different hours. We'd see who could get the most miles per tank, and she'd usually beat me from 20 to 40 miles more. I know I can have a lead foot, but I am impressed. Now I really would like to see what an "actual" DSG can do. The record I did in her car was 420 miles in one tank (highway of course).

Now comparing my TDI, admittedly, it took me a couple of weeks to get used to the Turbo Lag. It's negligible, but still noticeable, when transitioning between the two. As far as taking off the line, it's quick as heck. It's got alot of power up front, but top end not so much. It red lines way earlier than the 2.5L, another difference to get used to. I can't push it as fast as the 2.5L. The TDi would beat out a 2.5L up to about 70, than the 2.5L would smoke it from there, but if you're not the lead foot type and conservative, than none of that matters, which is what the TDI is marketed for anyway. The best fuel mileage I've done in the TDi was a nonstop trip from Central California to Phoenix, AZ. I covered 605 miles in 7 hours and 45 minutes. I was flying and still got 45 MPG's. I got there on fumes, but I wanted to push it's limits. Hope this little bit of insight helps, and I'll be sure to verify my specs before I stick my foot in my mouth again. Thanks!


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

FWIW, I still like the looks of my Rabbit better than the common Jetta (Tdi) but the Tdi just plain blows away my Rabbit performance-wise even with mild mods. I am at 5500 ft. elevation and I know that's a factor which disses the NA 2.5. And I do on occasion notice some turbo lag with the Tdi, but 80% of the time the power is always available and appreciated whether I'm merging onto freeways or esp taking off from a light. I usually find most of the traffic in my rear-view up to 50mph. Also, the DSG is silky smooth and more responsive than the Tip. With the added price of diesel, I'm only saving about 15-20% on fuel but it was the powertrain of the Tdi/DSG that sold me. 
The 2.5 has been rock-solid reliable.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Your elevation definitely contributes to the TDI being quicker than the 2.5, because at sea level my friends chipped 09 Jetta TDI and my Rabbit 2.5 with an intake and no other modsare just about neck and neck.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

My wife has a TDI sportwagen and I love it. Great MGP and love the 6spd. It doesn't have the accelleration that the 2.5 has, but doesn't feel under powered either. I really like the 6sp, because the shifts are much smoother and like the clutch feel. I would buy a TDI based on that :thumbup:


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

The TDI is cheaper to run, day in and day out- but much more expensive to repair or replace (engine). 

FWIW, the new uni chip for them brings them up to 180 bhp / 300 ft-lb.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 29, 2010)

Go with the TDI man, hands down the best gas miser you will find. Thats coming from a guy who sold his beloved modded to hell and back 2000 Jetta Sedan TDI 5sp at 300,000 kms and now drives a loaded 2003 Jetta TDI wagon for the family which now has 200,000 kms. Waited and waited for the TDI to return in the Passat, recently reluctantly bought a Passat gasser (wife's car) as I can't stomach the cost of a Toureg TDI. (I want to pay my house off eventually....)


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

Love my 2.5, but I'll be in the market for a TDI JSW for the wife- the savings and longevity (miles) of the engine is so worth it:thumbup: Wish I had the $$$ to swap a TDI into the Rabbit, but from what I hear it's quite an undertaking


----------



## Sella Turcica (Aug 1, 2009)

if I had to do it again... 

I'd probably buy the 2.5L. It's just a more "bulletproof" engine than the TDI (whether PD 05-06 or CR 09-10.) Lower maintenance costs on the 2.5 in the long run offsets the fuel savings. If we get into $5/gal territory, I may revise that statement. 

The 05.5-06 TDI's have delicate camshafts that will eat through the lifters but they are otherwise good engines. The 09+ TDI's have major fuel system problems with the high pressure fuel pumps. I am talking about $8k repairs that VW is allegedly denying under warranty. 

Granted, our TDI has been pretty reliable thus far, but I'm not holding my breath. When our first kid arrives and I sell the sedan for a JSW, it will have a 2.5 under the hood.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

According to the consumer report, the 2.5 is much better than avg comparing to the average reliability of the TDI.

Maintenance cost is much higher in the TDI:
1) Every 20K service for the diesel
2) DSG more expensive to service & need special tool to service than the Tiptronic
3) TDI has a timing belt that needs to be changed @ 105K=$1000 job!! vs maintenance free timing chain in 2.5
4) Diesel cost more than 87 octane fuel by 10-12% in my area
5) 2.5 much cheaper to repair
6) Diesel fuel not as easy to find if you travel distant
7) 2.5 is much cheaper to buy
8) 0-60 mph 2.5(8.1) vs TDI(8.8) per VW website

So I got the 2010 Golf 2.5 4 door for wife last year:thumbup:

Addition:
9) Motor oil for TDI is very expensive and rare to find if you don't buy from the dealer


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I've yet to see a follow-up reply from the original author of this thread. I wanted to hear him say that he test drove each car back to back and bought the car he loved. Prob bought a used Camry


----------



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Update and Thanks!*

I just wanted to thank everyone for their input. I drove the TDI today and fell in love. The torque is great and it was a fun car to drive. The maintenance costs still scare me but what a fun car to drive. I am getting conflicting reports about the timing chain/belt and I will check that out thoroughly. I have 6,000+ miles to go on my current car before a turn it in. The way I have been traveling for business this will be about a month. I still welcome any comments and I really appreciate the ones I have already received.


----------



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

*P.S. .....*

I am not going to buy a used camry thank you.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, thought I would update everyone that responded. First I appreciate all the responses and I welcome everyone's input. The decision is in and I am going to be buying the SEL with the 2.5 I5. The decision in some ways was made for me as the TDI was significantly out of the budget with the equipment I wanted on it. Therefore I am going with the SEL. Taking into consideration that this car will be passed on to my daughter, I thought the gas engine would be easier for her to find gas and the resale value when I buy it from my company will be less therefore less out of pocket. I know, not a great reason but after talking to a couple of mechanics that work at the vw dealer, I felt more comfortable with the gas engine. I am very good at basic car maintenance but not a gearhead and will have most repairs done at the dealership or good local VW mechanic. Once again, thanks for all the responses. I will keep you guys updated on how the car performs.


----------



## Shawn99/30V (Sep 28, 2000)

Great decision! We have gotten better mileage on our Golf after 8500 miles and it's continuing getting better: 24(city)/34(freeway) vs 23/30 EPA. I think for 2011 the EPA mileage is 23/32.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you for proving me wrong on the used Camry. It's refreshing to see that you weighed all of your decision factors carefully and you were totally serious about buying the right VW for you and your daughter. I log 25K/yr and the TDi works for me but I'm still preparing to sell my Rabbit 2.5 and will be sorry when it finds a new home. I've had much fun with the car and it's been trouble free for 65K+ miles.


----------



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, there I was getting ready to sign the buyers order on the car and somebody drove by with a Camry for sale and my pen hesitated for just a second.....


----------



## pns3456 (Dec 21, 2010)

The TDI was fun to drive but I had a real hard time justifying the extra cost. Since this is a company car and it is my company's money not mine at this point in time. Also, I could have put my own money in but then I lose on the depreciation even though it is minimal on the TDI. Since I am going to make my daughter pay for the part of the car, (not cheap but think she should have some skin in the game) I wanted to get the car with the lower cost of ownership. No regrets though. Looking forward to driving something completely different. I will have to give credit to the Ford Taurus though. I have had several over the years and they have been the most trouble free of any of the company cars I have owned. Even better than the Camry I had. I gues that Schagephonic knew more about me than I did. :laugh::laugh:


----------

